# DO NOT use any of these



## ffemt8978 (Apr 19, 2011)

Warning - some of these acronyms will offend you.  Read at your own risk

http://www.messybeast.com/dragonqueen/medical-acronyms.htm


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 20, 2011)

Risk of falling out of the chair laughing!  That list is very comprehensive.


----------

